# bushwhacking



## oberlek (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello, helpful readers! Thanks to those who've responded so encouragingly. Look out...

I want to make a horizontal kerf in edges of my diy laminate/OSB island countertop, to accept the flange (– and some glue) of the schluter edging also being used more appropriately on my (to-be) tiled countertops. I imagine that this can be accomplished with my ryobi handheld router and the right bit. My investigations lead me to believe that I need a slot cutter. QUESTION # 1 - Am I right about this? If so, QUESTION # 2 – What, exactly, do I need to buy (order online, it looks like) besides the cutter, itself, and an arbor? I live in a very rural area, and I’ve only found one size of slot cutter in all of the possible retail sources within 25 miles. And it’s not what I think I need. Anyone care to comment? Thanks, oberlek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Kathy

You are right on the button,,let UPS put it on your door step, no fuss no muss and it's free shipping...just open your door, pick it up and your set to go more or less,they make many types and sell many sizes ,,see below..

MLCS slot cutter router bits

===========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

oberlek said:


> I live in a very rural area, and I’ve only found one size of slot cutter in all of the possible retail sources within 25 miles. And it’s not what I think I need. Anyone care to comment? Thanks, oberlek


Hi Betty,
Try this link:

1PC 1/2" SH Slot Assembly Router Bit & 4 Cutters Set - eBay (item 140331443884 end time Jul-12-09 13:11:26 PDT)

I've gotten bits from this place before and they have all been good, not Whitsides, but excellent for the price. This set gives you the arbor and several different cutters which are also stackable. Definitely on my list of things to buy, just waiting for an excuse, any excuse.


----------

